# Drilling/Hole Saw Texas Holey Rock?



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

So I have about 140 lbs of Texas Holey Rock in my 55g mbuna tank. Two VERY large pieces. These have A LOT of tiny little holes going back a good way into them. I am wondering if I can use a drill/dremel to enlarge some of these openings? Has anyone done this? Also, I have a couple of large pieces that are fairly solid with little to no through holes. Is it possible to use a masonry hole saw to create some voids?


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

I just finished doing this a couple weekends ago to some limestone slabs I aquired. I used a 1/4" masonary bit and drilled the pattern I wanted (the holes had about <1/4" between them) moving the bit back and forth to connect the holes as best as possible. Then I took a chisel and hammer and joined the bridge between the holes. In some areas I put electrical tape on the bit as a visual stop and followed the same technique but stopped at the tape on each hole and was able to create caves. Just be patient and don't try to take too much at once or you may break the rock, I have never posted pictures yet but when I get home tonight I'll see if I can post pictures of how they turned out. Also you should use a dust mask and safety glasses for the dust it shoots out. Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are the pictures of what worked for me.


----------



## hoopvillian (Feb 12, 2012)

Google'd this exact question and results bought me here. Just wanted to say thanks for answering and throwing up pics.

I think I'll be pulling some of my bigger rocks out and widening some holes.


----------



## namvet4 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post and response.. answered a question I was having.


----------

